# Sunday demonstration at Pennsylvania state museum



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Tomorrow (Sunday July 5) I will be demonstrating at the State Museum of Pennsylvania in Harrisburg. I was selected to be the craftsman of the month at the museum gallery and as part of that you agree to do a demonstration. I've had some small things in the gallery for about 2 years and never had any major sales. Hopefully this may spark some interest. However, I really don't have any great pieces that I can commit right now so I going to have to go with some old inventory .

Anyway, if there are any central PA woodworkers wanting to kill some time on Sunday I'll be there from 1-3 . Link to the gallery website http://www.hacc.edu/Radius/Featured-Craftsmen.cfm

John


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good luck on your denonstration and sales


----------

